# Pregnant mouse



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

My mouse Brie is heavily pregnant so I have just put her in the birthing cage with her sister. I made a nest from a cardboard box and put in loads of air holes and a toilet roll tube to enter through. The other day I found Brie sleepiing outside the toilet roll tube entrance. I woke her up and when I checked on her later she was sleeping in the roll but not in the nest. My mum thinks it's because she might be a bit too hot. I was concerned about whether Montie wouldn't let her in the nest (they haven't been fighting) so I put in a little house that the cage came with, it's really tiny and doesn't have enough space for her AND a litter. And she has started sleeping in that.

Would it be a better idea to remove both the houses and just give them some nesting material (hay, newspaper, tissue bedding) to make a nest wherever she chooses or leave them how they are?

P.s. If it is because of the heat I could put more air holes in the origional nest (the one she's not sleeping in, but her sister is) but I have already put in loads.

Thanks in advance
Simone


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

It is because of the heat,my ferret has removed all her babies from their nest box and they are all sleeping in the open.I don't use boxes for the mice,just a handful of hay and some ripped up newspaper,they do the finishing touches themselves.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Okay, I'll probably take out the houses before montie (non-pregnant doe) rips them to shreds! Thanks

Can you suggest any type of hay or can I get any type from the pet shop. Also, do i have to freeze it?

Thanks


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I just buy the regular vacuum packed p.shop stuff.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

cool

thanks


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Would this hay be okayy?

Thanks


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

that will be fine.Only thing to be aware of is hay can carry mites,I've personally had no problems but keep an eye open.Counter this with the enjoyment mice get out of weaving nests and also eating it.


----------

